# Behavioral Profiling and Hyper-Targeted



## Caribbean Queen

Hola!

Estoy con una traduccion de marketing para una empresa de telecomunicaciones y en uno de sus puntos tiene un subtitulo o punto que no puedo resolver. Aca les pongo como aparece en la traduccion a ver si me pueden ayudar!!

XXX (nombre de la empresa) OFFERINGS

   Services:

   *Behavioral Profiling and Hyper-Targeted

      - Branded Messaging
      - Coupons and Vouchers
      - Research Surveys

Y despues sigue con otros puntos... 

Se que hyper-targeted significa hipersegmentada/o o hipersegmentacion pero no puedo resolver como poner el titulo...

Es "Perfiles del Comportamiento e hipersegmentacion"?? 

Ojala alguien que sepa mas de marketing o publicidad pueda ayudarme!!!

Mil gracias de antemano!!!

CQ


----------



## irinet

I would love the topic in English!


----------



## k-in-sc

It looks like it means "hyper-targeted" modifies the three things that follow, like this: 
1. Behavior profiling
2. Hyper-targeted
   a. Branded messaging
   b. Coupons and vouchers
   c. Research surveys


----------



## irinet

How come? Hyper-targeted modifies itself?


----------



## k-in-sc

No, it *modifies the three things that follow*


----------



## irinet

Ok, I finally understood the a), b), c)!


----------



## Caribbean Queen

Irinet, I would like the topic in english too!!!!! 

I still don´t understand k-in-sc.... I´m trying to translate it into spanish but it makes no sense!!!

any suggestion?


----------



## Caribbean Queen

Wait!! I understand now that I read it again!!! 

But how can I solve it in spanish... it's a title!!!


----------



## Caribbean Queen

Let's see if you like my version:

Perfiles de Comportamiento e hipersegmentacion de
-Mensajeria Comercial
-Cupones y vouchers
-Informes de investigación

Is that correct??? 

CQ


----------



## irinet

I am working on it.


----------



## irinet

c) enquestas de investigation


----------



## irinet

marca de mesajeria


----------



## k-in-sc

That's what I was thinking. Does the rest of the document back it up?


----------



## irinet

hiper=objetivo


----------



## irinet

is it ok now?


----------



## k-in-sc

Yes, as irinet points out, surveys are "encuestas" and "branded messaging" might be something like "mensajes de/con marca," although I'm not sure exactly what it means here.


----------



## irinet

think of Coke, Starbucks, Marlboro messages.


----------



## k-in-sc

I don't know what they mean by "messages." Text messages?


----------



## irinet

What I see, is that, a text about how to join people with mutual opinions about anything, like coffee, cigarettes, etc. and find messages to reach to them (Targets = Consumers).


----------



## irinet

No, it's about advertising own brands.


----------



## k-in-sc

Apparently branded messaging is similar to (but more blatant than) product placement: getting your product mentioned in otherwise unrelated media, such as movies, TV shows or music videos.


----------



## irinet

it's about how to link brands together to sell better, like: a TV reality show to selling cars (TOYOTA) or U2 - group singers to IPOD.


----------



## irinet

yES. Building BRANDS through mass-media which is a tool. But it's old-fashioned. It''s the idea of INTEGRATING Messages into ENTERTAINMENT.


----------



## Caribbean Queen

Yes friends, text messages! and it's advertisement as irinet says.

I found "mensajeria de marca" but I'm not sure if it is correct... but sounds better than mensajeria comercial.


----------



## irinet

I want to add that these terms are untranslatable if you want them to transmit the same idea as in the language they have been created.


----------



## k-in-sc

Are you sure it's just text messaging? Because apparently "brand messaging" usually means something broader.


----------



## irinet

No, I am not sure about text but I am sure about designing programmes to relate to this.


----------



## k-in-sc

Actually I was asking the OP about her translation


----------



## irinet

Sorry, cannot understand the joke. OP?


----------



## k-in-sc

Original poster. The person who started the thread.


----------



## Caribbean Queen

Actually it is text messaging! there is a picture of a cell phone beside this text


----------



## irinet

Well-done then. Problem solved. Long live the Text messaging!


----------



## Caribbean Queen

hahaha!!! thanks a bunch to you both!!!!!!!!!


----------

